# Union Data vs Union Force



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

It seems I cant get a hold on the union force here in italy, while I could find a Pinstripe Data!
what do you think? is it for what? is it any good? how does it compare to Union Force?


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Get em! The Data's are just the Forces wrapped with more padding.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

get em, I have Data's from a couple of years ago. Best binding I've ever owned. Their a slight bit stiffer than the Force but nothing significant and they do pack a bit more padding, mostly in the highback. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks a lot
how do you think they will fit with nortwhave decade sl boots?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

are they heavier than Force?
how is their toecap? it seems weird in the picture, does it fit well on the boot-toe?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

so in a store today: the guy told me that Data are stiffer than Force, while I thought the are the same besides the padding. He said the spoiler is stiffer.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

all mountain, groomers mostly, off piste/pow, tricks on flat, rarely in park


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Data's will suite you fine then. Get em.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

if i have a 9.5 vans boot, which size works? m/l or can i go with the l/xl?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

bunky said:


> if i have a 9.5 vans boot, which size works? m/l or can i go with the l/xl?


get the l/xl


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

why Union website doesnt say anything about the stiffer highback? in the youtube video it says it clearly, but no info on the website


----------

